

Jobs's nine-digit Dropbox offer — media loved it, but wasn't true? - johnnybgoode
http://jbgst.tumblr.com/post/17311524226/could-the-wall-street-journal-and-everyone-else-get

======
johnnybgoode
I'm not trying to be pedantic here. If this actually did get blown up the way
I describe, it'd be indicative of some serious problems in journalism today.

